# Problems swallowing



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anybody else have problems swallowing? Food gets 'stuck' and I quite often need to wash it down with water.

My doctor sent me to a nose,throat and ear doctor. He had a swallowing test done. I swallow that xray liquid (whatever it is) just fine.

He then said it might have to do with my saliva production. He said autoimmune disease often produce a dry mouth.

I said I could live with it since I knew it wasn't anything serious. I have adjusted how I eat.

Does this ring any bells with anybody?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

Hugs,


----------



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

No I haven't. My family doctor asked about that. I am going to make an appointment and ask about that. thanks for reminding me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nodules (which will be seen on an ultrasound) can cause difficulties swallowing, so yes, get one!


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Nodules (which will be seen on an ultrasound) can cause difficulties swallowing, so yes, get one!


I second this.

In the meantime, if they think your dry mouth is severe enough to be causing issues swallowing talk to your dentist. For one, dry mouth can cause dental problems by allowing bacteria to flourish and two your dentist can prescribe a dry mouth tooth paste to be used at night. Mine is part of the Colgate line that is about $18 out of pocket but lasts forever. It helps with dry mouth (I stopped waking up feeling like I swallowed sand) and it contains far more fluoride then your normal toothpaste in order to coat and protect your teeth against all the extra bacteria. If dry mouth is part of the issue then it's a completely safe and relatively cheap solution that will give you some relief. You can also talk to your pharmacist about special OTC lozenges that you can get for the issue for during the day that won't harm your teeth/gums. One of the easiest to use is a kind that actually sticks to the side of one of your back teeth, keeping it in place, out of way and lasts a long time without any strong flavors.


----------



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

I love the internet! Not only does it put me in contact with you all, but I was just able to enter my file at the doctor's!

My last blood tests are:

Thyroid stimulerend hormoon (TSH)

2,6

0.3/4.6

T4 vrij thyroxine

15,1

10.0/23.0

It is in Dutch, but I think the abbreviations are the same? I take Levothyroxine 50 mg per day. I was tested for Hashimoto's because of eye problems.

Also via the internet, I just made a doctor's appointment to ask about the echo.

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Snowflake (Jul 12, 2014)

Do you feel like you have a dry mouth, or is this just what the doctor said?

In my case, difficulty swallowing turned out to be due to acid reflux causing scarring in the esophagus. Once I started meds for the acid reflux, the difficulty swallowing disappeared like magic.

Just another thought.


----------

